# Big Honker Loads



## allen.riggs (Jun 2, 2012)

I hunt over water and never know whether I will get Canada geese flying in to my spread or ducks. When I hunted with steel loads I would be loaded for duck with a number 3 load and all of a sudden hear the honkers coming and jack out the shells, and reload with B's. For the past few years I have been shooting HeviShot and have found that 3" #4's work extremely well on both ducks and geese. I really appreciate not having to worry about which shell I have in my gun when the birds come in. I was wondering what most of you use and if it works for ducks or geese?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Kent Fasteel, 3" #1 or 2. If only going for duck #4


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I shoot 3 inch double BB for everything.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

i use cheap shells usually experts #2's and shoot an extra full choke drakekiller. It works for me.


----------



## keenansnyder (Jan 25, 2006)

shooteminthelips said:


> I shoot 3 inch double BB for everything.


 so you shoot BBBB??? :beer:


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Kelly Hannan said:


> Kent Fasteel, 3" #1 or 2. If only going for duck #4


X2... I'm with Kelly on this. These loads work VERY well on decoying birds.

Gunny


----------

